# My car of the day, Fiesta ST 200



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

A more powerful Fiesta ST has been revealed ahead of the Geneva motor show and it's the final edition ST before the next gen Fiesta makes an appearance in 2017/2018. There will only be limited numbers for the UK, the ST 200 uses the same 1.6 litre engine with increased power from 180 bhp to 197 bhp and torque increased from 180 lb to 214 lb, however power is increased to 212 bhp and 236 lb with an over boost feature. Mountune offers similar performance packages but they don't offer the more extensive modifications on the new ST 200. The final drive ratio has been shortened to improve driverbility and gear performance.

0-60 time has been cut by 0.2 seconds to 6.7 seconds and top speed has been increased by 4 mph to 143 mph. Other modifications include enhanced torque vectoring and three stage electronic stability control. The front steering knuckle has been modified and rear twist beam has also been modified to improve stiffness . There are new damper settings and rear brakes have been beefed up. There is a new silver grey paintwork, new 17 inch matt black alloys and new interior detailing. The part - leather charcoal Recaro seats get silver stitching and the scuff plates are also illuminated.

Like it?


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Best small hot hatch available at the minute, love the new colour as well. 🏻


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

yes deffo like this - mrs wants this as her next car


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I think they nailed the looks better with the older zetec-s than the later st. But anyway , seems to be the goto small hot hatch at the moment. Must be fun!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep, I like these a lot. Performance blue all the way though!

There's a lot of chavs around in these too, does nothing for the image. Oh and 6.7 seconds to 60 is a bit disappointing.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

It looks OK, they need to release a fiesta RS with big arches and 4x4 though.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

those sets looks yummy


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Not going to get much change out of £22k I guess when a fully spec'd ST3 is just under £21k.

Should be a rare and sought after car.


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

as above, it is probably the best small hot hatch out there, but price would creep nearer to ST. The seats look lovely though but not keen on the interior im not a massive fan of their control panel dash either


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Find these so boring. Look boring and sound boring. They are great driving little cars but lack any sort of character an hot hatch should have. Much prefer my little Abarth


----------



## digimac (Oct 31, 2005)

Nice, I am loving my ZS so this would be stunning I think


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

AS_BO said:


> Best small hot hatch available at the minute, love the new colour as well. 🏻


Couldn't put it better myself :thumb: Cracking little cars these:thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I really do like these, cracking little cars and I was surprised by how much the build quality has improved compared to earlier Fiestas.

I could see myself in one of these.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Other than the new paint colour and new wheels doesn't look too different from the 'old' model TBH

A sit on the fence from me SB



182_Blue said:


> It looks OK, they need to release a fiesta RS with big arches and 4x4 though.


Agreed :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

PS Forgot to mention. The current Fiesta ST can have a power upgrade to 215bhp for £599 with Mountune :thumb:

'This upgrade can be fitted to any model year of Fiesta ST, new or used, and has a minimum 12 months/12,000-mile warranty on parts supplied against manufacturing defects and is the only performance upgrade that will not affect your manufacturer base vehicle warranty.'
http://www.mountune.com/index.php/services/performance-upgrades/fiesta/fiesta-st-2013


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Not keen at all

Don't look particularly attractive, seats look horrible, they're uncomfortable cars as it is anyway, and generally just got on finance by 18 year olds thinking they've got a race car


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

I like a Ford. I've owned 2 previous generation Fiestas a Puma & a mk1.5 Focus

There is just one thing that puts me off the new models & it's that centre console, especially with that Sony head unit. It's just a button fest overload & looks.....well....too cluttered & a bit much.
It's the same with the Focus...

Lots of other manufacturers are able to offer cars with the same amount of in car tech.....nav, bluetooth, dual zone climate contol etc etc, but with better designed more ergonomic and intuitive controls with less buttons that distract the eyes.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

When this shape fiesta came out, ford said they thought it would be a good idea for a centre console to mimick buttons on a mobile phone, and this was there attempt at that. I guess think old Nokia and maybe your halfway there, maybe.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

This is nice used 911 money guys - or M3, or loads of other far more capable cars designed from the start to handle high power levels without squirming all over the road.

Personally I found the Focus ST a real handful, so cant see this being anything better with a short wheelbase and front wheel drive.

Come to think of it, it is a bit like the 911 - fundamentally a bad idea trying to be solved with engineering, when the correct solution is to put the power through the rear all all of the wheels or in the 911 case, move the engine.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

turbosnoop said:


> When this shape fiesta came out, ford said they thought it would be a good idea for a centre console to mimick buttons on a mobile phone, and this was there attempt at that. I guess think old Nokia and maybe your halfway there, maybe.


Hmmm.......so it's an offence to hold a mobile while driving, punishable by points & a fine. Because it's distracting.........so let's design the dash to look like a mobile phone :lol: :lol:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

RaceGlazer said:


> This is nice used 911 money guys - or M3, or loads of other far more capable cars designed from the start to handle high power levels without squirming all over the road.
> 
> Personally I found the Focus ST a real handful, so cant see this being anything better with a short wheelbase and front wheel drive.
> 
> Come to think of it, it is a bit like the 911 - fundamentally a bad idea trying to be solved with engineering, when the correct solution is to put the power through the rear all all of the wheels or in the 911 case, move the engine.


Cant argue value/money, but comparing a 911 to a fiesta ST? each car has target markets a 911 isn't going to show highly on a 17-18 year old. Plus used, thats extra expense not too mention is a 911 or m3 the same running costs as a fiesta?


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

So get an old 911 instead of a four seat hatchback, thanks for the advice Tiff.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Just as my ST3 is coming up to being 2 years old , very tempted to get this if it's not silly money .

One interesting detail from Ford about the new shorter gearing

ST200* 50-100 km/h 5,2 secs (in 4th)

RS mk3 50-100 km/h 5,0 secs (in 4th)


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Other modifications include enhanced torque vectoring and three stage electronic stability control. The front steering knuckle has been modified and rear twist beam has also been modified to improve stiffness . There are new damper settings and rear brakes have been beefed up.


This is relating to the upgrades from a standard fiesta to an ST not changes to the ST200 , bit of a miss quote by your source .


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

There a lot of fun even standard, don't mind the looks of the ST200 :thumb:



Dal3D said:


> Not going to get much change out of £22k I guess when a fully spec'd ST3 is just under £21k.
> 
> Should be a rare and sought after car.


No need to pay list price, I ordered the ST-3 just as they announced it, I got 3k off, just over £17k with metallic paint, centre headrest and spare wheel.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

you have to pay for a centre headrest?


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Christian6984 said:


> No need to pay list price, ...


Unlike the mk3 Focus RS..


----------



## ReetB (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd love one of these to compliment my "fun car".

Hmm maybe time to phone my dealer


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

John74 said:


> Just as my ST3 is coming up to being 2 years old , very tempted to get this if it's not silly money .
> 
> One interesting detail from Ford about the new shorter gearing
> 
> ...


Never going to be a great difference from 30mph-60mph unless you have about 300bhp more, to short of a distance/speed.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dal3D said:


> Unlike the mk3 Focus RS..


Yeah apart from the RS, are they commanding a premium? Seems like a lot of interest in them


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Without doubt going to be a fun little car.


----------



## Toolslinger (May 18, 2013)

Just a quick heads up on the mountune,there is £50 pounds of if you book before the end of March.my st2 is the most fun car I've had in 32 years of driving.take a test drive I guarantee you will be grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

alan hanson said:


> a 911 isn't going to show highly on a 17-18 year old. Plus used, thats extra expense not too mention is a 911 or m3 the same running costs as a fiesta?


Point taken on seats, hence why I mentioned the M3, and of course running costs will be higher, but cant see the insurance being attainable for anyone under 25 on one of these anyway. If you're older you'd be surprised how little it is to insure quite tasty motors.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Andyg_TSi said:


> Hmmm.......so it's an offence to hold a mobile while driving, punishable by points & a fine. Because it's distracting.........so let's design the dash to look like a mobile phone :lol: :lol:


Who uses the buttons on the radio anyway. For about 4yrs now all you need is a finger press a button and speak and you can use your Phone read and send a text and play music. Must be a bad idea the amount of people I see driving texting or a iPhone stuck to their ear.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Soon to be mine 😁


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Have they sorted out the ride quality of these? The last one I went in felt like sitting in a car with stone wheels


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Rayaan said:


> Have they sorted out the ride quality of these? The last one I went in felt like sitting in a car with stone wheels


Unlikely as they have made it stiffer from what I understand


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Nick-ST said:


> Unlikely as they have made it stiffer from what I understand





Rayaan said:


> Have they sorted out the ride quality of these? The last one I went in felt like sitting in a car with stone wheels


Stiffer front roll bar with softer spring and damper rates fitted to all new ST's for the last few months from what I have read.

The ST200 that was supposed to just get these revisions but they have found there way to all ST models .

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Just picked up my ST200 today , only 145 miles so far and looking forward to doing more.










Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

John74 said:


> Just picked up my ST200 today , only 145 miles so far and looking forward to doing more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice John, enjoy it.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Very cool little car, i'd have one


----------

